# Cichlids & Anabantoids



## Grinningcat (Aug 17, 2009)

First, a couple pictures of my 10 gallon (~38 litre) Tanganyikan shell-dweller tank. Forgive the picture quality. I am a terrible photographer.

These are _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_, 1 male and 4 females.









The tank (old pic)









The male, "Chief", and his favorite female, "Peek"









The adult male again









One of the females, called "Flirt"









The male with two of the females









The smallest female, "Bitty"

And here are a couple pictures of my 5.5 gallon (~21 litre) tank, home to a crowntail female betta (_Betta splendens_) and a male sparkling gourami (_Trichopsis pumila_).









An awkward shot of the tank









"Delilah" (Deli), the lady betta









Both inhabitants









Sparkling gourami, "Puzzle"

Yes, I know, I'm a loser. I name my fish. XD

And for laughs, here's my cat, checking out the fish:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice fish  I also name mine! Although most of them are called fred, and my plec is called pleccy.

My cat's used to watch my tank, until we started letting them outside. Lol

x


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

All my fish have names too! 
Apart from the wcmm's, coz there are too many of them and I can't tell them apart anyways 

Beautiful fish you've got there


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

Grinningcat said:


> I am a terrible photographer.


Hogwash! Those piccies could put mine to shame.


----------

